# Лечение по методу Бобыря в Екатеринбурге



## lubava (27 Июн 2006)

Вопрос к специалистам центра. К нам в Екатеринбург ежемесячно (и уже давно) приезжают врачи, которые лечат позвоночник по данному методу. Давно хотела сводить туда свою дочь, но все не получалось. А сейчас прочитала, что все кроме москвы и саратова - шарлатаны. Так значит и к нам приезжают лже-специалисты, или я не права. Перед лечением показывают фильм о методике , все подробно рассказывают. Стоит ли им доверять?


----------



## Анатолий (27 Июн 2006)

Здравствуйте, lubava!
В Екатеринбурге нашего филиала нет. По этому Мы не несем ни какой ответственности за лечение и профилактические занятия с пациентами.
Ученики профессора Бобыря есть, им всем после окончания *специализации по дефанотерапии* были выданы *сертификаты*.


----------

